# How long until I can butcher a bad Momma Pig?



## Barnacle Bill (May 13, 2011)

Our first litter was a disaster to say the least, and Im told that when a Momma pig kills her litter there is no point in trying again.  Ive also been told to wait a week or two until we make sausage out of the B$%@#%#$%!  Hear that all the hormones will taint the meat.  Though she seems to be in postpartum depression/psychosis and is not eating for the last day.  Today is Friday the 13th and have now lost 2 out of the 3 we had saved and the third is barely hanging in there.  Should we just do it now over the weekend and spice the meat or what.  Any thoughts are welcome.
Thanks


----------



## PattySh (May 13, 2011)

I am new to pigs and have only had one litter  so don't have the answer. If your female had a good temperament before giving birth I am wondering tho if she has emplampsia or milk fever(not sure if it's called the same in pigs) or an infection? Something isn't right. Very sorry to hear about the loss of your piglets and your devastating experience. I've heard it's very difficult to bottlefeed piglets but rather you should feed from a shallow pan.  I visited a farm recently and the owner's pig had no milk, the piglets were doing well on a pan. Not sure if your piglets were injured  badly or  just not eating. I know they butcher down cows immediately not sure why it would be different with a pig. Hope you are able to save the last one.


----------



## Mo's palominos (May 13, 2011)

When I was a kid ( years ago) I think for the little pigs , dad would mix a little REALLY strong coffee and some karo syrup and give it to them via a dropper to perk them up. I think he would give an iron shot and a b complex shot, not positive, I was pretty young. I do agree it is hard to bottle feed a pig, dad let us kids try with the squeelers that wernt going to make it any way. We did manage to save a few and they were lots of fun. I think we used whole milk and a little karo in the bottles. Hope the last little one makes it for you!!


----------



## jhm47 (May 14, 2011)

If the sow is not eating, she may have a uterine infection or some other infection like mastitis.  I'd wait at least a week or 10 days before butchering her.  Two or three weeks would be better.  JMHO!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  Something is wrong with her and I agree waiting is the best call.  Unfortunately, we lost the three remaining ones during the day yesterday.


----------



## PattySh (May 14, 2011)

Very sorry to hear you lost all of the piglets.


----------



## sevenmile (May 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear -- losing a whole litter is tough.

I have had some 1st timers do some pretty psychotic things, and then turn out ok later....  was she a nicely mannered gilt before farrowing?


----------

